# tren bombs



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

What the best way to load up with tren bomb at start of course.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What are "tren bombs"?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

was just gner ask that too......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Extreme said:


> What are "tren bombs"?


It's a Pro-Hormone with "Tren" in...

Except it's not Tren, and no one really knows what it is...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw them in my local supplement store. After reading this the other day i was a little curious. So I asked. Apparently its basically M-1-T with a few changes. Obviously the guy in the shop told me how wonderful they are, and that theres no bad sides at all. But he's a salesman at the end of the day. Its expected lol.


----------



## GERARD_M (May 9, 2011)

Just bought tren bomb and after reading into it i need some help about post cycle therapy dont want to make any mistakes as its my first prohormone cycle thanks guys.


----------



## bootneck011466867938 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have just received some, so i will do a 2 week on/off/on course, apparently that is how it is done. Im not a fan of this kinda of stuff, i prefere the real deal, cheaper and far better results but i got some free, and i do have all the neccessary pct, so i will keep you informed.


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

hi just an update, i had to stop taking them after a week, really bad headache and general unwell feeling. I was starting to put weight on and my power and strength was well up.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pharma labs Tren Bomb: A powerful pro hormone supplemen tren bomb is developed to help the user to increase size and strength like no other product available!

Pharma Labs TREN-BOMB - from the manufacturer's of the hugely popular M1T, comes the latest DHT derived mass and strength pro-hormone bomb tren bomb. Users of Tren-Bomb are experiencing gains similar to the famous M1T. Phrma labs Tren-Bomb is also a DHT derived mass and strength designer Pro-Hormone resulting in the user gaining rapid muscle and strength buildup due to being hugely anabolic. The alledged keto modification of the methyl-test compound creates a none aromatizable product, leading to dry and lean muscle build up.

IMPORTANT NOTES: FOR PHARMA LABS TREN BOMB.

Pharma labs Tren bomb is to be used by male athletes over the age of 21 with previous experience of training and pro hormone usage.

Pharma labs Tren Bomb is a methyl, and is extremely potent. Pharma labs Tren bombs uses as a designer supplement is in it's beginning phases of application. We advise nobody to stack Phrma labs Tren Bomb with any other Pro Hormone product .Pharma labs Tren Bomb is potent enough used as a stand alone compound.

Rapid gains in muscle size and strength are the results of Pharma labs Tren Bomb usage. Pharma labs Tren bombs advised cycles are kept to a maximum of 2 weeks at a time. DO NOT EXCEED 2 x 10mg capsules of Tren bomb within 24 hours. Phrma labs Tren Bomb is extremely powerful.

Protect Your Liver: Since Pharma labs Tren Bomb is an orally active compound that may stress your liver, then remember to take adequate and suitable protection milk thistle is the ideal product for this.

Post Cycle Recovery for Pharma labs tren bomb [PCT]: Remember that to keep your gains and make further progress between cycles and post cycles of Pharma labs Tren Bomb you will want to get your natural testosterone levels high and reduce the harmful effects of Estrogen. Most people find that a well planned out post cycle protocol can maintain nearly 100% of your on-cycle gains. Muscle king tribulus is the ideal product for doing this. Double the dose for the first 5 days then the normal dose from then on should work fine.

Recommended Use for Pharma labs tren bomb: 1 Capsule per serving only. Consume 1 capsule of Pharma labs tren bomb with breakfast and 1 capsule of Pharma labs tren bomb with your evening meal. Consumption with food optimises absorbtion. For best results and to minimize stress on the liver tren bomb is recommended to be used over an 8 week period. 2 weeks on tren bomb followed by 2 weeks on tribulus terrestris or another natural testosterone booster eg gaspari novedex or phd methoxy 7 test. Then repeat the 2 weeks tren bomb followed by 2 weeks on a natural test booster. On the 2 weeks on the tren bomb milk thistle is recommended to help prevent stress on the liver but is not needed on the 2 weeks where the natural testosterone is being used. Alternatively tren bomb may be used over a 4 week period followed by the pct recommended about. Once a course of tren bomb is completed it is recommended to have a minimum of 1 to 2 month off before being used again.

TREN BOMB IS LABORATORY TESTED

Ingredients per 10mg capsule of tren bomb:

17-Beta-Hydoxy-Androstan-4-One


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

it's what pharma labs replaced m1t's with, a very poor substitute, no gains no nothing from doing the full course


----------

